# Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?



## NFurtwaengler (31. Mai 2012)

*Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

Hey Leute, 
da ich vorhabe mir demnächst einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, werde ich mir auch einen neuen Monitor zulegen. Ich hab nun eigentlich nach einem 24" Monitor gesucht, so etwa im Preisbereich um 140€. Auf einen Hinweis auf YouTube hin, hab ich mal nach dem 'Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE' 27" Monitor angesehen. Dieser wird auf ebay für ca. 300€ gehandelt, was an sich ja ein recht guter Preis für einen 27 zoller wäre. Mir kommt 'Yamakasi' allerdings vor wie so eine 'NoName'- Marke und ich bin ein wenig verunsichert, ob er denn auch qualitativ in Ordnung ist, deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrung mit den Yamakasi Monitoren hat und mir eventuell bestätigen kann, dass diese so ein gutes P/L Verhältniss hätten. Sollte das wirklich das letzte Stoffwechselendprodukt sein, würde es mich interessieren ob ihr einen guten 24" Monitor um 150€ kennt..

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

Das Problem wird sein, dass der E-Bay Shop in Südkorea ist:
Kaum hier wird dir was über Südkoreanische Rechtslagen bezgl. Garantie, Gewährleistung und ein eventuelles Pendant zum Fernabsatzgesetz sagen können.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der Stromanschluss mit unseren Steckern kompatibel ist.
Zu den Monitor-Empfehlungen (da sind einige dabei):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

'Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE' 27 klingt  wie ein umgestürztes Motorrad aus China wo der Fahrer noch drunter liegt. Zu den sagenhaften Preisen kommt aber auch der Onkel mit offener Hand dazu, und was sich bisher gelesen hatte ist die Verarbeitung nicht auf unserem Niveau. Hier hast du Lesestoff


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

Gibt auch im HWLuxx ein Thread:Erfahrung mit Yamakasi/Crossover etc. Monitoren (sehr günstige 27" IPS).

Und Stecker sind das kleinste Problem-


----------



## Supeq (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

300€ für nen 27"er sind doch wirklich kein Schnäpchen, schau mal hier:

günstige LCD/TFT-Monitor Bildschirmdiagonale 27 Zoll Preisvergleich | TFT-Monitore - Preise bei idealo.de

Die gibts schon von Asus, LG; Samsung & Co für weit unter 300^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

Das sind aber keine IPS-Panels!
Wenn du mal ein ordentliches gesehen hast, weißt du, dass die durchaus einen Aufpreis wert sind!
(Naja, allerdings kommen einige gute TN-Panels m.M. nach auch an mittelmäßige IPS ran)


----------



## Ryle (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yamakasi Monitore - Göttliches P/L Verhältniss?*

Es ist eben ne Art Bausatz aus dem aber durchaus was tolles gemacht werden kann.
Würde ich nur Leuten empfehlen die mit kleinen bis großen Mängeln leben können oder bereit sind selbst noch daran rumzubasteln.


----------

